# My period is stuck >.<



## Dana_Scully

I had a D&C 4 weeks ago, due to a MMC. I've been having serious pms all week. First it started with hunger, bad mood, sore lower back, headaches and for the past 2 days period cramps. But it feels like my period is stuck! No blood is coming out and it's driving me nuts. I just need the relief, I want this to be over with.

The last time I felt like that was when I was pregnant and didn't know, having all the pms and waiting for my period. 

Even though we used protection, I still took a pregnancy test in case but it came up negative.

Why is it stuck? Does this happen to anyone else? >.<


----------



## Rumpskin

Sounds like she is on her way lovely. Maybe the anxiety is delaying her a bit?

I am sure she won't be long xxxx


----------



## mojojojo563

same here I have cramps and all and I'm waiting


----------



## Dana_Scully

It's still stuck! I can't believe it. I'm having lots of cramps but nothing. It's really irritating! T_T


----------



## impatientmumm

I'm going through exactly the same thing, my d&c will be 4 weeks tomorrow and since Sunday I've had lower back ache, bloating, constipation, hunger, mood swings - I am just a joy to live with at the mo lol!!

My hpt's are also negative although we havent been careful.

Hope we get her showing her face soon, I would bet my luck will be she shows up on Christmas Day!! xxx


----------



## Jennifer.

I'm in the same damn boat.. I've been waiting over 34 days and its driving me bonkers..I'm about to try home remedies for christ sake lol.. I get little cramps and then thats it..I feel like shes close though!!

I hope you all get your periods soon!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm sorry for your losses, ladies. Hormones can be crazy after a miscarriage so that is probably why you feel all PMS-y without a period. My cycles were wonky for about 3 months afterwards and I felt PMS-y all the time! It just never stopped. But it does straighten out eventually. If not, schedule another visit with your doctor to make sure nothing is left behind.


----------



## Krissy27

Dana_Scully said:


> I had a D&C 4 weeks ago, due to a MMC. I've been having serious pms all week. First it started with hunger, bad mood, sore lower back, headaches and for the past 2 days period cramps. But it feels like my period is stuck! No blood is coming out and it's driving me nuts. I just need the relief, I want this to be over with.
> 
> The last time I felt like that was when I was pregnant and didn't know, having all the pms and waiting for my period.
> 
> Even though we used protection, I still took a pregnancy test in case but it came up negative.
> 
> Why is it stuck? Does this happen to anyone else? >.<

That is exactly how I have been feeling lately!! Every word you said I have experienced except negative test, I took a test 2 days ago and it was positive but it was faint, I am guessing it is still hcg in my system from before. It has been 5 weeks for me. I feel exactly like I did when I was pregnant and these symptoms had stopped after my D&C but started again at 4 weeks. I keep thinking AF will arrive soon but I am guessing not since I came up positive...I have an appointment today so I will find out what is happening.


----------



## Jennifer.

Krissy27 said:


> Dana_Scully said:
> 
> 
> I had a D&C 4 weeks ago, due to a MMC. I've been having serious pms all week. First it started with hunger, bad mood, sore lower back, headaches and for the past 2 days period cramps. But it feels like my period is stuck! No blood is coming out and it's driving me nuts. I just need the relief, I want this to be over with.
> 
> The last time I felt like that was when I was pregnant and didn't know, having all the pms and waiting for my period.
> 
> Even though we used protection, I still took a pregnancy test in case but it came up negative.
> 
> Why is it stuck? Does this happen to anyone else? >.<
> 
> That is exactly how I have been feeling lately!! Every word you said I have experienced except negative test, I took a test 2 days ago and it was positive but it was faint, I am guessing it is still hcg in my system from before. It has been 5 weeks for me. I feel exactly like I did when I was pregnant and these symptoms had stopped after my D&C but started again at 4 weeks. I keep thinking AF will arrive soon but I am guessing not since I came up positive...I have an appointment today so I will find out what is happening.Click to expand...

did they track your levels down to 0? I would take another test and see if it is getting darker..I hope your preggo!!


----------



## mojojojo563

Hey Dana I'm in the same boat I feel like AF should be on her way just hasn't came to visit me. I took a test today since its been 2 weeks since my D&C and my test was negative so she should be on her way sometime soon I hope.


----------



## mojojojo563

Krissy I hope your preggo too!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Krissy27

Jennifer. said:


> Krissy27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dana_Scully said:
> 
> 
> I had a D&C 4 weeks ago, due to a MMC. I've been having serious pms all week. First it started with hunger, bad mood, sore lower back, headaches and for the past 2 days period cramps. But it feels like my period is stuck! No blood is coming out and it's driving me nuts. I just need the relief, I want this to be over with.
> 
> The last time I felt like that was when I was pregnant and didn't know, having all the pms and waiting for my period.
> 
> Even though we used protection, I still took a pregnancy test in case but it came up negative.
> 
> Why is it stuck? Does this happen to anyone else? >.<
> 
> That is exactly how I have been feeling lately!! Every word you said I have experienced except negative test, I took a test 2 days ago and it was positive but it was faint, I am guessing it is still hcg in my system from before. It has been 5 weeks for me. I feel exactly like I did when I was pregnant and these symptoms had stopped after my D&C but started again at 4 weeks. I keep thinking AF will arrive soon but I am guessing not since I came up positive...I have an appointment today so I will find out what is happening.Click to expand...
> 
> did they track your levels down to 0? I would take another test and see if it is getting darker..I hope your preggo!!Click to expand...

They didn't track them so I don't know if it is old hcg or a new pregnancy. My doctor took a blood test today and she said she will let me know of the results on friday. She said she can't tell me if it is old or new pregnancy until she gets the results. If it is a high level or low level, then we will go from there. I think I'm going to wait to take another home test until she calls me with the results. I am too scared to find out, I don't want to see a negative or lighter test. I went through infertility for 7 yrs and can't stand seeing negative tests and my partner doesn't want to try for at least 2 years now so I am trying to hold out until after christmas so I can keep some hope through the holidays. I wish she would wait to call me until Monday : ) My luck it is just residual hcg but I will keep wishing for a new pregnancy. I will let you guys know what I find out on Friday!


----------



## Jennifer.

I think It sounds kind of promising... i'm a little over 4 weeks past my miscarriage and I havent had a positive test for weeks now. Maybe just dont answer the phone call and dont check the message until monday? I feel for you, your going through so much right now and now you have a glimpse of hope..I would feel the same way.

I really am rooting for you girl


----------



## Dana_Scully

I hope you get a BFP Krissy!

I finally got AF today, or I think that's what it is. There's not much of it, brown stuff, but very painful cramps (sorry TMI.) Could that be what is left from my MC?


----------



## Jennifer.

Dana_Scully said:


> I hope you get a BFP Krissy!
> 
> I finally got AF today, or I think that's what it is. There's not much of it, brown stuff, but very painful cramps (sorry TMI.) Could that be what is left from my MC?

I think the old blood will come out first and then the red, dont quote me on that though..

I'm to the point where im about to jump up and down a million times to make af come down (tmi)harharhar


----------

